# Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischerei



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Baglimit Dorsch: 
Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischerei  ​*Kommentar 

*War gestern noch eine kleine Hoffnung am Anfang des Tages, dass Politik, Schützer und "Wissenschaft" in Brüssel einmal erkennen UND  anerkennen, wie wichtig Angler für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung auch der Meere sind und deswegen Angeln und Angeltourismus gestärkt werden müssten, war die Hoffnung schnell zu Ende:
Angler werden weiter gegenüber EU-Industriefischerei klar benachteiligt!
Es ist der Versuch von Politik, Schützern und "Wissenschaft" die Angler, die Opfer sind wie der Dorsch, zu Tätern zu machen und zu Gunsten  der EU-Industriefischerei einzuschränken.*

Siehe unsere Berichterstattung dazu:
Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Hering? 


Während die EU-Industriefischerei REAL ihre Fänge aus dem Wasser holt und die ihnen zustehende IMMER Quote voll ausfischen kann, haben Angler ja ihr "automatisches Baglimit":
Wo weniger Fisch ist, fangen sie weniger.
Sie können ja nur aktive Fische fangen, die "freiwillig" an die Angeln gehen.

Zudem kamen durch die Beschränkungen immer weniger Angler zum Dorsch-Angeln an die Küste, so das hier eine weitere automatische Reduzierung der Dorschfänge der Angler REAL gegeben war. 

Die ERRECHNETEN Minderfänge der Angler (ca. 900 t) ergaben ja beim Baglimit 2017 über 2.300 t REALER Mehrfang bei der EU-Industriefischerei gegenüber dem ursprünglichen ICES-Vorschlag.
Siehe dazu auch:
 Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler

ANGLERDEMO hat nun aktuell vorgerechnet, wie sich Baglimit und Angelverbote jetzt schon in massiven Rückgängen der Anglerzahlen zeigen:
ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke in einem Video zum Baglimit und zur Rettung des Angeltourismus

Wenn es bei der EU-Industriefischerei weniger Teilnehmer gibt, wird deren Quote unterm Rest aufgeteilt.

Die Angler, die deutlich mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz vor allem mit Angeltourismus generieren als die EU-Industriefischerei, werden hier wieder deutlich benachteiligt von der Politik:
*Fallen hier Teilnehmer weg, wird die Quote (>>Baglimit ) dennoch NICHT auf den verbleibenden Rest verteilt!*

So können Angler die ihnen zustehende "Quote" gar nicht mehr real ausfischen!

*Denn nach den vorsichtigen Berechnungen von Anglerdemo (bestätigt von Strehlow, Thünen) hätte bei gleichbleibender Quote das Baglimit auf 8 Fische steigen müssen.*


Auf Deutsch bedeutet dieser Beschluss der EU:
Angler bekommen für ihre Art des naturnahen und schonenden Fischfanges eine REALE Quotenkürzung vom der Politik!

EU-Industriefischerei darf weiterhin auf Kosten der Angler REAL mehr fangen, wie 2017 festgeschrieben!

Thomas Finkbeiner





PS:
Ich schreibe bewusst von der EU-Industriefischerei, da der DFV und der VDKK, die deutsche Berufsfischerei, bis jetzt in Sachen Baglimit wie Angelverbote MIT den Anglern kämpft und auf deren Seite steht und ich die da ausnehmen will.
Siehe u. a. dazu schon Veröffentlichung letztes Jahr:
Pressemeldung VDKK : Ostseefischerei 2017: Dorschquoten drastisch gesenkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Nach dieser in meinen Augen verlogenen und Angler komplett ignorierenden Pressemitteilung des BMEL und von Minister Schmidt (CSU) zum Thema Quoten Ostsee:
http://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Press...nid=EAFF6A1CCBE5346A3A507E66FBC496F0.1_cid296
werde ich wohl eine offizielle Presse-Anfrage an ihn stellen warum er Angler nicht mal erwähnt, sie aber samt ihren Dienstleistern augenscheinlich zu Gunsten der EU-Industriefischerei kaputt machen will.

Geht aber erst, wenn mein Blutdruck wieder nach unten geht und wenigstens wieder 3-stellige Werte erreicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

äääh, ich wollt eigentlich meinen Blutdruck runter bringen.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Am schlimmsten finde ich beim Thema Baglimit und Quoten das der kausale Zusammenhang, einfach reinste Logik, komplett von der EU ignoriert wird und jeder für Blöd erklärt wird.

Wenn ich von Schützen spreche, um einen Bestand zu festigen, dann kann ich doch nicht aus purem Aktionismus ein Teilnehmerfeld ausschließen um Maßnahmen pro Dorsch zu ergreifen, dann aber einem anderen Teilnehmer (Industrielle Fischerei) mehr vom Kuchen zugestehen und  rein nichts ändern.

Man verschiebt einfach die Ausbeute zu Gunsten von Gewinn, Steuern und Umsatz, weniger zum Schutz von Dorsch, schließt den Bürger, der auch Angler ist, kurzerhand aus und spricht von moralischer Mission?

Heuchlerischer geht es doch nicht mehr. In Deutschland sind die Menschen leider Satt, anders kann ich mir das nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

jepp - aber auch Du senkst meine Blutdruck nicht.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp - aber auch Du senkst meine Blutdruck nicht.....



Lass ma, bei diesem Thema kann man keinen guten Blutdruck kriegen weil das einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht seitens der Politik und Behörden ist.

Das ist wie "Rettet die Wale" um den Isländern ihre Tradition zu nehmen um dann den Fangfloten zu erlauben mehr rauszuholen. Dahinter steckt einfach keine Logik, es ist eine riesen Schmierenkomödie.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Eine Pressemeldung der EU im kommenden Jahr wird dann so aussehen:

*Brüssel. 10. Oktober 2018*
_
*Fischereimister einigen sich auf eine Erhöhung der Quote für die Freizeitfischerei beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee*

Die Fischereimister der EU konnten sich auf eine Anhebung der Quote für die Freizeitfischerei beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee einigen. Die Quote wird ab 01. Januar 2019 um 10% erhöht Die Grundlage für die Berechnung sind die durchschnittlichen Fänge der Jahre 2016 und 2017. Diese lagen bei 910 Tonnen. So können die Angler im kommenden Jahr 1000 Tonnen Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee fangen. Die Minister zeigten sich erfreut über diese positive Entscheidung für den Angeltourismus, Für die Einhaltung wurde ein baglimit von 3 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag festgelegt.#q#q_

Die verarschen und belügen uns- das ist unglaublich! Die haben die Zahlen schrifltich - von Behörden bestätigt - vorliegen und ignorieren das. Das ist vorsätzlich! 

Ich werde mich mal beraten lassen, was passiert, wenn ich mein Baglimit überschreite und eine Selbstanzeige schreibe- ob dann unter Umständen so eine Verordnung mal geprüft wird, wenn man dann einen Widerspruch einlegt. Irgendwann muss man dem doch mal ein Ende setzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

so ist es - und nicht gut für Blutdruck..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

pfff - wie wenn Homöopathie da wirken würde...


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Und es gibt auf Facebook in *Angler*gruppen doch echt noch welche, die das ganze beklatschen. #d

Wie Schützergeprägt und Hirn-gewaschen muss man eigentlich sein....#q#q#q


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Einfach weiterfischen wie bisher. Die können eh nicht kontrollieren. Und dann kannst am Strand immer noch sagen, die hat einer neben mir gefangen und mir geschenkt ist ist jetzt weg. Auch auf dem Kutter müssten sie jedem einzelnen Angler beweisen dass es sein Baglimit war das er selbst überschritten hat.
Natürlich ist die Regelung Obersch..se. Aber so eine Regelung ist halt in der Realität nichts wert.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

statt hier rumzujammern
solltet ihr bzw. die angler die wegen des baglimits nicht genug kriegen können, 
weiterhin die kutterbetreiber/kapitäne unterstützen.
(viele fuhren schon vor dem baglimit ausweichsweise auf platte, 
einfach deshalb, weil kaum noch  dorsch da war)

ich werde weiterhin auf der zb. blauort fahren.

die 5 dorsche muss 
man heutzutage nämlich erstmal fangen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und es gibt auf Facebook in *Angler*gruppen doch echt noch welche, die das ganze beklatschen. #d
> 
> Wie Schützergeprägt und Hirn-gewaschen muss man eigentlich sein....#q#q#q



Es gibt auch Angler, die aus mir nicht ersichtlichen Gründen das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ablehnen. Verstehen tue ich viele Dinge vom Ansatz her einfach nicht mehr.

Die Einschränkungen und Verbote, der Dolchstoss an der Küste, das alles sind erst Nackenschläge. Ich denke aber, das der Stein ins Rollen kommen wird und eine Mobilmachung der Angler sich vollziehen wird.

Der Verband, DAFV, schaufelt sich nur sein eigenes Grab mit Taktik des Aussitzens, denn irgendwann kommen Regelungen die auch den Teich vor der Tür betreffen und gravieren sind. Bis dahin darf ja alles vor sich hin malochen, was interessiert mich die Not weit meiner eigenen Tür entfernt.........


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Ich bin nicht abergläubisch aber manchmal nachtragend rachsüchtig. Heute ist die Voodoo Puppe angekommen. Jetzt suche ich einen Voodoo Prister oder Priesterin und dann soll Hendriks Schmerzen bekommen, richtig übel im linken Knie. Manchmal kann ja Glaube Berge versetzen. Gut wäre noch was von ihr zu bekommen. Da werde ich in ihrem Umfeld nachforschen wer sie da nicht wirklich mag und mir Haare von ihr schicken will.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



bastido schrieb:


> Am besten doch gleich Zwangskutterfahrten einführen, als Voraussetzung für den Erwerb des Küstenscheins für maßlose Angler, wäre dann so etwas wie eine privat finanzierte Ausgleichszahlung für Angelkutterbetreiber. Und wofür braucht es jetzt gleich ein Baglimit, welches eh nicht zu erreichen ist?
> Bestechende Logik gepaart mit Weitblick und überragende Marktkenntnis, meine Hochachtung!#6


 
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen...  #6#6#6


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



> Bestechende Logik gepaart mit Weitblick und überragende Marktkenntnis, meine Hochachtung!#6




danke , das kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück... 

logik im AB.... 
ja,das ist so eine sache.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Dann erhelle uns doch bitte mit Fakten und zeige uns, wo die unsrige Logik fehl schlägt.
Und komm nicht mit Dorsch-Schutz, dann durchbricht mein Kopf die Tischplatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Der war gut, Willi ;-))


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Bei Politikern könnte ich das "Schöndenken" und Faktenverdrehen ja noch irgendwo nachvollziehen wenn da irgend'ne Schützerlobby dahinter steckt oder es sowieso Partei-Credo ist (Grüne).
Aber...wie einfach muss man als Angler geistig gestrickt sein, um nicht zu sehen dass dies nur der Anfang ist und das eigene Hobby Stück für Stück über den Jordan geht?
Die Tatsache, dass hier alles von Thomas aufgearbeitet und mit Fakten hinterlegt wird, die "Anglerdemo" auch mit Glasklaren Zahlen daherkommt, die auch noch wissenschaftlich bestätigt werden...wie kann ich das als Angler alles ausblenden und für Verbote, Einschränkungen und Gängelung von Anglern Beifall klatschen?

Mir will das nicht in den Kopp.....#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche...



Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. Ich wäre beispielsweise sofort für ein ganzjähriges Aal-Fangverbot auf die kommenden 10 Jahre, (obwohl ich leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler bin), wenn dies konsequent auch für den kommerziellen Fischfang (inklusive natürlich Glasaal) gelten würde.

Und ich würde das Baglimit mittragen, wenn dies dem Bestandsschutz der Dorsche dienen würde und nicht, wie aktuell der Fall, die Quoten auf die Berufsfischer umgelegt werden.

Die Bestände müssen geschützt werden, die aktuellen Maßnahmen sind aber alle samt Mogelpackungen zugunsten der kommerziellen Fischerei, auf Kosten der Angler.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

danke..

aber man ist ja gleich "schützergeprägt" oder ähnliches, 
wenn man hier eine andere meinung äussert.

einfach peinlich, aber typisch AB!

ich werde mich in zukunft nur noch auf andere threads beschränken 
bin wie viele andere auch im AB hier raus..


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



hans albers schrieb:


> danke..
> 
> aber man ist ja gleich "schützergeprägt" oder ähnliches,
> wenn man hier eine andere meinung äussert.
> ...



Ja dann begründe doch mal deine Meinung, aber da kommt ja nur heiße Luft und verdrehte Behauptungen.

Dann sag ich mal....Tschüssikowski und nehm den grünen Knochen am besten gleich mit. #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ja dann begründe doch mal deine Meinung, aber da kommt ja nur heiße Luft und verdrehte Behauptungen.
> 
> Dann sag ich mal....Tschüssikowski und nehm den grünen Knochen am besten gleich mit. #h



Warum werdet ihr immer gleich unsachlich? Das ist Käse. Es ist doch wichtig, sich mit anderen Meinungen auseinanderzusetzen. Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht: Diese Meinungen sind da und werden uns vorgehalten. 

Nur weil man Meinungen negiert, verschwinden diese nicht.


----------



## UMueller (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nee, so einfach ist das nicht. Ich wäre beispielsweise sofort für ein ganzjähriges Aal-Fangverbot auf die kommenden 10 Jahre, (obwohl ich leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler bin), wenn dies konsequent auch für den kommerziellen Fischfang (inklusive natürlich Glasaal) gelten würde.
> Und du glaubst nach den 10 Jahren gibt es in Deutschland wieder genug Aal. Ich denke nicht. Weil hier kaum noch ein natürlicher Glasaufstieg stattfindet. Ohne Glasaalbesatz und damit dessen Fang wird es auch nach 10 Jahren nicht besser. Hoffen darfst du natürlich.
> Und ich würde das Baglimit mittragen, wenn dies dem Bestandsschutz der Dorsche dienen würde und nicht, wie aktuell der Fall, die Quoten auf die Berufsfischer umgelegt werden.
> Da bin ich bei dir. Müssen wir aber erstmal mit leben.
> ...


Es bringt nur leider nichts, weil industrielle Fischerei weiter räubert.


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



> Wenn Du noch schreibst begründete Meinungen dann immer gerne aber  einfach nur Meinung oder haltlose Unterstellungen ist eben ein bisschen  dünn.




habe bei meiner meinung zum baglimit bzw. an den diskussionen
dorsch etc. rege argumentiert , ich muss mich da auch nicht ständig
wiederholen.

nur eins noch:
das gejammere hilft den kutter-kapitänen bestimmt nicht weiter.

@windelwilli
du schreibst wohl von dir selbst.. naja
mach mal die augen auf...


tschö..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



bastido schrieb:


> Argument 2 hingegen ist schon sehr pfiffig. Die Annahme ist, dass die Angler welche jetzt nicht mehr zum Angeln auf Dorsche, die es in der erwarteten Menge gar nicht mehr gibt, auf die Kutter fahren um diese zu unterstützen, in der Mehrzahl gierige Fleischmacher sind.



Und genau das Argument können wir auch widerlegen! In diesem Jahr sind sehr viele neue Gesichter an Bord der Kutter zu bestaunen. Tatsächlich bleiben anscheinend die "Fleischmacher" weg. Wobei ich die Wegbleiber gar nicht so titulieren möchte, denn es sind die Angelfreunde, die einfach seit vielen Jahren auf die Kutter kommen und anscheinend eine "psychologische" Sperre haben, aber auch teilweise aus Trotz wegbleiben, weil sie diese Regelung einfach nicht für sinnvoll halten und durch ihr Verhalten so die Kuttereigner abstrafen, obwohl sie eigentlich die Politik/ Verordnung abstrafen wollen. Ja, es sind viele neue Gesichter an Bord. Warum? Weil jetzt die zum Zuge kommen, die jahrelang zuvor keinen Platz bekommen haben, weil die Kutter häufig durch Gruppen/ Angelvereine ausgebucht waren. Das macht jetzt auch den Rückgang der Fahrgäste aus. Früher war die tour durch eine Vollcharter gesichert, egal ob 15 oder 40 Angler an Bord. Heute fahren die Kutter auch mit 5 Anglern raus, weil man die "letzten" Gäste nicht auch noch vergraulen möchte. Lieber Minus als Ende... 

Aber es gibt auch noch die treuen Kunden. Das sind diejenigen, denen das Baglimit egal ist. Das sind diejenigen, die sich auf einen Tag auf der Ostsee freuen. Erlebins Meer, Erlebnis Angeln, Erlebnis Dorsch und Erlebnis Pattfisch. Erlebnis Natur und Erlebnis Kutter. Das sind diejenigen, die nicht nur auf den letzten Drill aus sind, sondern unser Hobby als ganzes zu schätzen wissen. Natürlich rundet ein schöner Fang den Angeltag ab- aber müssen es 20 Dorsche sein? 

Ich kann die Regelung "Baglimit" auch nicht gutheißen! Aber wir haben so viele Nackenschläge überlebt und mir macht das Meeresangeln immer noch Spaß. Das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen und fahre weiterhin auf die Ostsee. Ja, kommende Woche geht es wieder los. Und wenn ich meine 5 Dorsche im Sack habe, dann geht es auf Plattfisch. Und wenn es nur 2 Dorsche sind, werde ich abends trotzdem am Hafen sitzen, den Sonnenuntergang genießen und denken "Was ein geiler Tag, was ein geiles Hobby".

Man, ich bin 400 Km nach Dänemark gefahren und habe 2 Hechte in einer Woche gefangen. Und? War trotzdem ein Erlebnis. Erlebnis Natur...

Und letztendlich sind es dann diese Fänge, die uns glücklich machen- nicht 20 Dorsche, sondern der eine Drill, oder?


----------



## hans albers (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



> überlebt und mir macht das Meeresangeln immer noch Spaß. Das lasse ich  mir nicht nehmen und fahre weiterhin auf die Ostsee. Ja, kommende Woche  geht es wieder los. Und wenn ich meine 5 Dorsche im Sack habe, dann geht  es auf Plattfisch. Und wenn es nur 2 Dorsche sind, werde ich abends  trotzdem am Hafen sitzen, den Sonnenuntergang genießen und denken "Was  ein geiler Tag, was ein geiles Hobby".




yap
das sehe ich auch so..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Früher war die tour durch eine Vollcharter gesichert, egal ob 15 oder 40 Angler an Bord. Heute fahren die Kutter auch mit 5 Anglern raus, weil man die "letzten" Gäste nicht auch noch vergraulen möchte. Lieber Minus als Ende...



Es ist doch Quatsch, sich das alles schönreden zu wollen. Die Kutter werden den Bach runtergehen, und zwar erst die Angelkutter und dann der Rest, weil zu viele Jäger bekanntlich des Hasen Tod sind. Will man die Bestände wieder aufpäppeln, muss die Fangquote auf ein Limit zusammengestrichen werden, das viele derzeit aktiven Fischer nicht mehr ernähren kann. Fischt man "auf Verschleiß", erledigt sich das Thema Fischerei und Angeltourismus auf biologischem Weg.

Vermutlich wäre es wirtschaftlich der sinnvollste Weg, die Berufsfischerei zugunsten der Angelkutter einzuschränken, weil der Angeltourismus viele mehr Menschen in Lohn und Brot bringt wie die Fischereikutter. Aber für diese Erkenntnis gibt es in der Politik wohl eher keine offenen Ohren.

Die ganze Problematik ist ja übrigens nicht spezifisch für Deutschland:
http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/spiegelt...naudelta-der-letzte-seiner-art-a-1171673.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vermutlich wäre es wirtschaftlich der sinnvollste Weg, die Berufsfischerei zugunsten der Angelkutter einzuschränken, weil der Angeltourismus viele mehr Menschen in Lohn und Brot bringt wie die Fischereikutter. Aber für diese Erkenntnis gibt es in der Politik wohl eher keine offenen Ohren.


#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Und was der Angler damit zu tun? Guck Dir mein Video an. Da habe ich schön dargestellt, dass sich die Bestände bereits vor der Einführung des Baglimits mehr als erholt haben, von der Wissenschaft bestätigt. Und jetzt fängst Du bei Adam und Eva an?

Nein, der Angeltourismus stirbt nicht wegen der Angler, der Angeltoruismus stirbt wenn wegen der fehlerhaften oder besser gesagt katastrophalen GFP der EU!

Du kannst Doch nicht 20 Jahre die Wissenschaft ignorieren und dann den falschen zur Verantwortung ziehen. Da bekomme ich Blutdruck...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was der Angler damit zu tun? Guck Dir mein Video an. Da habe ich schön dargestellt, dass sich die Bestände bereits vor der Einführung des Baglimits mehr als erholt haben, von der Wissenschaft bestätigt. Und jetzt fängst Du bei Adam und Eva an?



Und warum wurde dann jetzt die Quote in der westlichen Ostsee für die Berufsfischerei nicht erhöht und in der östlichen Ostsee gesenkt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Danke - GENAUSO isses!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und warum wurde dann jetzt die Quote in der westlichen Ostsee für die Berufsfischerei nicht erhöht und in der östlichen Ostsee gesenkt?


wurde x-mal schon erwähnt/veröffentlixcht:
Weil die "Wissenschaft" (Thünen und andere Angelrfeindkonsorten) das jahrzehntelang als gleichen Bestand regelten.
Dann aber der Meinung waren, es wären 2 unterschiedliche Bestände (mehr Arbeit, mehr Monitoring, mehr Untersuchungen, mehr Kohle) und deswegen die Bestände auch getrennt gemanaged werden müssten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und genau das Argument können wir auch widerlegen! In diesem Jahr sind sehr viele neue Gesichter an Bord der Kutter zu bestaunen. Tatsächlich bleiben anscheinend die "Fleischmacher" weg. Wobei ich die Wegbleiber gar nicht so titulieren möchte, denn es sind die Angelfreunde, die einfach seit vielen Jahren auf die Kutter kommen und anscheinend eine "psychologische" Sperre haben, aber auch teilweise aus Trotz wegbleiben, weil sie diese Regelung einfach nicht für sinnvoll halten und durch ihr Verhalten so die Kuttereigner abstrafen, obwohl sie eigentlich die Politik/ Verordnung abstrafen wollen. Ja, es sind viele neue Gesichter an Bord. Warum? Weil jetzt die zum Zuge kommen, die jahrelang zuvor keinen Platz bekommen haben, weil die Kutter häufig durch Gruppen/ Angelvereine ausgebucht waren. Das macht jetzt auch den Rückgang der Fahrgäste aus. Früher war die tour durch eine Vollcharter gesichert, egal ob 15 oder 40 Angler an Bord. Heute fahren die Kutter auch mit 5 Anglern raus, weil man die "letzten" Gäste nicht auch noch vergraulen möchte. Lieber Minus als Ende...
> 
> Aber es gibt auch noch die treuen Kunden. Das sind diejenigen, denen das Baglimit egal ist. Das sind diejenigen, die sich auf einen Tag auf der Ostsee freuen. Erlebins Meer, Erlebnis Angeln, Erlebnis Dorsch und Erlebnis Pattfisch. Erlebnis Natur und Erlebnis Kutter. Das sind diejenigen, die nicht nur auf den letzten Drill aus sind, sondern unser Hobby als ganzes zu schätzen wissen. Natürlich rundet ein schöner Fang den Angeltag ab- aber müssen es 20 Dorsche sein?
> 
> ...



Gerade noch einmal meinen eigenen Beitrag durchgelesen. 

Den Begriff Fleischmacher habe ich nur gewählt, weil ich diesen zitiert habe. Das war in keinster Weise negativ gemeint. Natürlich verstehe ich auch jeden Angler, der sagt, dass er in 5 Tagen im Jahr an der Ostsee bei 800 Km Anreise auch gerne mal mehr als 5 Dorsche fangen möchte und er sich das bei einem Baglimit von 5 schon überlegt.

Ich sehe das natürlich immer als Einheimischer von der Küste. Und ich wollte natürlich auch aufzeigen (und ein wenig Werbung für unsere Region machen), dass sich ein Besuch bei uns an der Küste immer lohnt.

Egal welche Gründe ich auch immer hier aufführe- alleine schon wegen der "echten norddeutschen kauzigen Typen" lohnt es sich doch schon hier hochzukommen, oder? #6 Wo sonst auf der Welt gibt es ein so grummeliges "Moin" wie morgens auf dem Kutter... Und ein kühler Bier mit "Plopp"!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wurde x-mal schon erwähnt/veröffentlixcht:
> Weil die "Wissenschaft" (Thünen und andere Angelrfeindkonsorten) das jahrzehntelang als gleichen Bestand regelten.
> Dann aber der Meinung waren, es wären 2 unterschiedliche Bestände (mehr Arbeit, mehr Monitoring, mehr Untersuchungen, mehr Kohle) und deswegen die Bestände auch getrennt gemanaged werden müssten.



Hast mich falsch verstanden. Der Fischerbandit behauptet, die Bestände hätten sich erholt. Warum werden nirgends Quoten erhöht (auch nicht für die kommerziellen Fischer), wenn dem so ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hast mich falsch verstanden. Der Fischerbandit behauptet, die Bestände hätten sich erholt.



Nicht ich behaupte, sondern ICES und Thünen.

Nachzulesen unter www.ices.dk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

> Hast mich falsch verstanden. Der Fischerbandit behauptet, die Bestände hätten sich erholt. Warum werden nirgends Quoten erhöht (auch nicht für die kommerziellen Fischer), wenn dem so ist?



Das behauptet nicht Fisherbandit, das behauptet sogar Thünen.

Interessanterweise ist der 2016 Jahrgang, damit VOR einsetzen des Baglimits der stärkste seit vielen Jahren, trotzdem der Bestand vorher (immer angeblich, laut Thünen) zusammen gebrochen war wegen zu hoher fischereilicher Sterblichkeit. 

Die danach MASSENWEISE aufgetretenen Fische der Größe die dem 15er Jahrgang entsprochen hätten, sollten dann plötzlich laut "Wissenschaft" auch noch welche aus dem 16 Jahrgang sein, die dann eben "schnellwüchsig" waren (doppelt so schnell gewachsen quasi)...

Dass diese Fisch auf ihrem Weg vom Osten über Rügen Richtung Fehmarn und Belte verfolgt werden konnten, konnteste bei uns in Fangmeldungen mitlesen.

Zum Ostdorsch (für unseren Angeltourismus nicht interessant, ausser die nach Polen/Bornholm fahren, KEIN Baglimit) meldete die "Wissenschaft" so große Bestände, dass die Nahrung knapp werden würde (überdüngte Ostsee ??), hatten wir auch schon veröffentlicht als Meldung aus der Presse, müsste ich raussuchen....

Diese anglerfeindliche "Wissenschaft" würfelt doch nur, hätten die ihre Versuchsfischen gemacht, als massenhaft Dorsch unterwegs war, hätte nsie auch welche bekommen. Die Dorsche sind nur nicht mehr da, wo sie jahrelang immer waren und die beproben, aber nicht weg - in Eckernförde verreckten auch massenweise Dorsche (Sauerstoffloch), die laut "Wissenschaft" gar nicht hätten da sein dürfen.

Und die Politik schachert nur - und da gehts nicht nur um Ostsee, da gehts um geben wir hier nach bei der Dorschquote oder Baglimit, müsst ihr bei Gentechnik oder Spritzmittel wieder auf unsere Seite sein etc..

Und für diesen Rotzdreck, für diese Melange  aus angelfeindlicher "Wissenschaft" und inkompetenter, verlogener Politik wird der Angeltourismus und die Angelkutter schlicht geopfert.

Und jetzt hastes geschafft, dass ich auch abends wieder Blutdruck hab..



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gerade noch einmal meinen eigenen Beitrag durchgelesen.
> 
> Den Begriff Fleischmacher habe ich nur gewählt, weil ich diesen zitiert habe. Das war in keinster Weise negativ gemeint. Natürlich verstehe ich auch jeden Angler, der sagt, dass er in 5 Tagen im Jahr an der Ostsee bei 800 Km Anreise auch gerne mal mehr als 5 Dorsche fangen möchte und er sich das bei einem Baglimit von 5 schon überlegt.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Und schnell noch zwei Bilder gebastelt 

Beim Nachwuchs ist "2017" der 2016'er Jahrgang. Denn das ist der Bestand des 2016'er Jahrgang in 2017- da wird der Dorsch gemessen und beprobt und hochgerechnet.

Demnach unter 2016 der 2015'er Jahrgang. Logisch? Ich hoffe...

Oder anders ausgedrückt "Der Bestand an einjährigen Dorschen"


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Der angeblich "gute Jahrgang" 2016, also 1+ in 2017 ist ein Witz.
Das ist ein normaler Jahrgang. Wenn man nur fünf Jahre zurückschaut, sieht der zwar ganz ordentlich aus, liegt aber nur daran, das seine unmittelbaren Vorgänger beschissen waren.
Wegen solcher Ausreißer nach oben von der längst überfälligen Schonung der Dorschbestände abzuweichen, wäre nur eine Rückkehr zu den Zuständen vor 2016.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Jajaja, unser "Wissenschaftler"/Studenten, die halten halt zusammen, wes Brot ich ess ;-)))

Woher und warum der so stark war bei ständig sinkendem Laicherbestand (immer angeblich, bei den gewürfelten Zahlen von denen) und wieso der (auch angeblich) doppelt so schnell wächst, damit man nicht zugeben muss, das der 15er schon größer gewesen sein könnte??
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326987

Oder stimmt die Korrelation Laicherbestand zu Nachwuchs gar nicht und es sind ganz andere Faktoren?

Wenn ja welche?

DIE dann zu verbessern wäre dann wissenschaftlicher als das einfache Schonen ,da es AUGENSCHEINLICH NICHT (alleine) am Laicherbestand hängt (so man den gewürfelten und geschätzten und hochgerechneten "Wissenschaftszahlen" glauben will - wie Anglerzahlen ermittelt wurden (nur bei gutem Wetter aufm Kutter etc.) ist ja auch bereits nachgewiesen und bekannt, damit die hoch genug waren.

Fragen über Fragen, welche keine Antwort von der "Wissenschaft" bekommen, weil die nicht ihre Pfründe kaputt machen wollen.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jajaja, unser "Wissenschaftler"/Studenten, die haltenhalt zusammen, wes Brot ich ess ;-)))



Ich bin nicht mal in einem Verein.|supergri




> Woher und warum der so stark war bei ständig sinkendem Laicherbestand (immer angeblich, bei den gewürfelten Zahlen von denen) und wieso der (auch angeblich) doppelt so schnell wächst, damit man nicht zugeben muss, das der 15er schon größer gewesen sein könnte??



Du überschätzt die Wichtigkeit von den Jungfischjahrgängen. Beim Dorsch gibt es noch den Laicherbestand, der den Jungfischen um mindestens die Zeit der Geschlechtsreife hinterher hinkt. Das Management richtet sich noch nach anderen Punkten,wie Gesamtbiomasse, fischereiliche Sterblichkeit ect.
Ziel der Quotenkürzungen ist es, alle relevanten Größen in einem sicheren Bereich zu bringen und halten. Das dauert nunmal länger als ein Jahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

1.:
Der starke Jahrgang kam OHNE Baglimit und mit x schwachen Laicherjahrgängen vorher, wenn man den anglerfeindlichen Thünisten glaubt.

2.:
Das Ziel der Baglimits für Angler war, für 900 t ERRECHNETE Minderfänge der EU-Industriefischerei mehr als 2.300 t REALEN Mehrfang zuzuschustern gegenüber ursprünglichem Vorschlag!

Und diese "Wissenschaftler" stehen trotzdem noch da und BEFÜRWORTEN das Baglimit für Angler!!!

Wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass die als Wissenschaftler keine AHnung von Adam Riese haben (mit Baglimit also MINDESTENS 1.200 t mehr Dorsch raus als vorher im Vorschlag ohne) , sind es also Anglerfeinde, die den Angeltourismus weghaben wollen, um besser mit der leichter zu kontrollierenden Industriefischerei ins Geschäft zu kommen

Begreif es:
Es geht nicht um Dorschschutz beim Baglimit für Angler!

Für rein ERRECHNETE 900 t Minderfang über 2.300 t REAL MEHR für die Industriefischerei!!!

"Wissenschaft" wie Politik verrät so Dorsch, Angler und Angeltourismus!!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für rein ERRECHNETE 900 t Minderfang über 2.300 t REAL MEHR für die Industriefischerei!!!



Da will ich dir gar nicht widersprechen.
Der Dorschschutz ist lange überfällig und an sich wird es ein Gewinn für alle Freizeitfischer werden, höhere Bestände sorgen dafür, dass man sein Baglimit erstmal erreichen kann. 
Für dieses Ziel müssen alle Beteiligten zuerst für die Zeit der vollständigen Bestandserholung einstecken.
Der eigentliche Skandal wird wahrscheinlich erst danach kommen, wenn den Dorschfischern durch ein fortbestehendes Baglimit der gerechte Anteil am größer gewordenen Kuchen verwehrt bleibt, obwohl die Freizeitfischerei nie das Zeug hatte, einen gesunden Dorschbestand zu gefährden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Da JETZT die Angelkutter durch das Baglimit kaputt gehen und wegen der Zulassung als Sportfischerfahrzeug NIE MEHR neue dazu kommen können, ist das ein "Verständnis" von "Gewinn", das vielleicht NABUisten, PETAner und "Wissenschaftler" mit ihren anglerfeindlichen Politkumpels so sehen - ich NICHT!!

Hier wird gezielt oder aus schlichter Blödheit Angeltourismus kaputt gemacht.

Wer das als Gewinn sieht, hat vielleicht von vielem Ahnung, nicht aber von Anglerschutz ............

Und dass im Falle des Falles - wie jetzt aktuell ja auch - Angler wieder hinter der Industriefischerei zurückstehen müssen, dafür werden ihre anglerfeindlichen Thünistenkumpels für ihre Pfründe  schon sorgen - so wie jetzt ja auch schon!


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Laichzeit Du hast Recht,

 der Skandal ist a) es geht nicht um Dorsch, sondern nur wer bekommt das Maximum vom wenigen ab, dazwischen mehren dann noch irgendwelche UmweltAktivisten rum, siehe Hendriks
 und b)
 Einschränkungen wurden noch nie aufgehoben

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Er hat NUR damit recht:


> obwohl die Freizeitfischerei nie das Zeug hatte, einen gesunden Dorschbestand zu gefährden.



Und dafür werden hier Angler von den Thünisten und ihren Politkumpels von Opfern - wie auch die Dorsche - zu Tätern gemacht, die man bekämpfen muss  (OBWOHL genau wegen Thünen und deren Wunsch nach Baglimit (AUCH AKTUELL WIEDER IN ZEITUNG; Dr. Zimmermann, er hofft, Bagimit bleibt!!) errst Angker beschränkt wurden! Und das, obwohl dadurch MEHR Dorsch rauskommt als mit dem Ursprungsvorschlag, über 1.200 t mehr REAL!!) ) .

Diese "Wissenschaftler" leben ja nicht schlecht von ihrer Anglerfeindlichkeit und werden für diesen Beschiss an Anglern fürstlich belohnt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326987





PS:
Wer als Angler diesen "Wissenschaftlern" noch immer Daten zur Verfügung stellt, dem sollen alle Haken rosten, bevor sie zum ersten Mal ins Wasser kommen. Alles was mit Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar etc. zu tun hat, kriegt von mir persönlich definitiv keinerlei Daten mehr.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da JETZT die Angelkutter durch das Baglimit kaputt gehen und wegen der Zulassung als Sportfischerfahrzeug NIE MEHR neue dazu kommen können, ist das ein "Verständnis" von "Gewinn", das vielleicht NABUisten, PETAner und "Wissenschaftler" mit ihren anglerfeindlichen Politkumpels so sehen - ich NICHT!!
> 
> Hier wird gezielt oder aus schlichter Blödheit Angeltourismus kaputt gemacht.



Würde auf  "gezielt" tippen, der Industriefischerei wurde ja Quote drauf geschlagen, obwohl m.M. gerade diese eine Durststrecke besser verkraften sollte.
Damit ist es ein (a)soziales Problem und keines vom direktem Dorschschutz, dem Fisch ist es egal, wer ihn nicht fängt.
Ich finde es nicht OK, wenn man das Kuttersterben dem Bestandsschutz und der sinnvollen Reduktion des Gesamtfangs anhängt. Schuld tragen diejenigen, die keine sichere Alternative für die Dorschkutter bieten wollen, Stichwort "sollen sie doch Plattfisch angeln".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Würde auf "gezielt" tippen, der Industriefischerei wurde ja Quote drauf geschlagen
> ........
> Ich finde es nicht OK, wenn man das Kuttersterben dem Bestandsschutz und der sinnvollen Reduktion des Gesamtfangs anhängt.


1.:
Der Industriefischerei wurde die Quote nicht "draufgeschlagen" - sie wurde UM EIN MEHRFACHES ÜBERZOGEN!!!!!
Angler verzichteten gezwungenermaßen also nicht zum SCHUTZ, sondern ZUM SCHADEN des Bestandes!

2.:
Für 900 t rein ERRECHNETEN Verzicht der Angler wurden REAL über 2.300 t MEHR Dorsch von der Fischerei rausgeholt gegenüber Vorschlag. 

Dass zudem VOR den Maßnahmen schon plötzlich wie von selbst wieder starke Jahrgänge auftauchten, die es nicht hätte geben dürfen etc., das kommt alles noch dazu!

Es gibt nur eine unsinnige und gezielte Diskriminierung für Angler und Angeltourismus seitens "Wissenschaft", Schützern und Politik zu Gunsten der EU-Industriefischerei.

Dass sich hier Thünen-Leute wie deren Chef Zimmermann klar gegen Anger positionieren und pro Baglimit sind, obwohl damit REAL mehr Dorsch rauskommt, zeigt der  Verlogenheit und wie wenig "Wissenschaft" mit Tatsachen zu tun hat (die haben ja selber die Idee mit aufgebracht):
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...chaftler-mit-Quoten-Festlegung-zufrieden.html

Wes Brot ich ess gilt auch für diese anglerfeindliche und verlogene Wissenschaft - es kommt das raus, für was bezahlt wird..


PS:
Wer als Angler diesen "Wissenschaftlern" noch immer Daten zur Verfügung stellt, dem sollen alle Haken rosten, bevor sie zum ersten Mal ins Wasser kommen. Alles was mit Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar etc. zu tun hat, kriegt von mir persönlich definitiv keinerlei Daten mehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der angeblich "gute Jahrgang" 2016, also 1+ in 2017 ist ein Witz.
> Das ist ein normaler Jahrgang. Wenn man nur fünf Jahre zurückschaut, sieht der zwar ganz ordentlich aus, liegt aber nur daran, das seine unmittelbaren Vorgänger beschissen waren.
> Wegen solcher Ausreißer nach oben von der längst überfälligen Schonung der Dorschbestände abzuweichen, wäre nur eine Rückkehr zu den Zuständen vor 2016.



Ok, dann merkst Du aber selber, dass der Angler nicht daran Schuld hat, oder? Denn das Baglimit galt in allen Jahren zuvor noch nicht- und trotzdem gab es diesen guten Jahrgang. Im übrigen ist dieser gute Jahrgang der viertbeste seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen. Auch dafür habe ich eine Grafik erstellt und beigefügt. Zudem eine Grafik, die die Fänge der Fischerei und der Angler in dem Zeitraum gegenüberstellt.

Jetzt zeige mir auf, dass der Angler Schuld ist und nicht die Politik. Am bestem anhand des Jahrganges 2007/ 2008. Dort hat die Politik die Wissenschaft konsequent ignoriert und die Fänge nicht ausreichend reduziert, obwohl zudem Zeitpunkt der Nachwuchs massiv eingebrochen war. Danach hat man die Quoten der EU- Fischerei zumindest annährend an den Bestand/ Nachwuchs angepasst. Seitdem erkennt man eine positive Entwicklung. Der schlechte Jahrgang 2015 ist vermutlich - wenn er denn wirklich so schwach war!- nicht auf die Fangmengen (und schon gar nicht der Angler) zurückzuführen, sondern auf Umwelteinflüsse. Theorien gibt es von Seiten der Wissenschaft genügend, nur keine Erklärung.

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass das Baglimit nicht dem Bestand dient, sondern lediglich dem wirtschaftlichen Bestandsschutz für die EU- Fischerei. Damit meine ich auch nicht unsere kleinen traditionellen Küstenfischereien!

Fakt ist auch, dass die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei seit Jahrzehnten relativ konstant sind/ waren und über diesen Zeitraum einen Bruchteil der Fischerei ausmachen. 

Was ich nie verstehen werde, sind Angler, Wissenschaftler und Politiker, die sinnlose Verbote und Einschränkungen gutheißen. Ich bin für Naturschutz und für gute Bestände/ nachhaltige Fischerei- aber bitte sinnvoll und nur bei nachweislichem Erfolg mit Bekämpfung der wirklichen Ursachen!

Die Basisdaten für meine Grafiken sind die Zahlen von www.ices.dk!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> PS:
> Wer als Angler diesen "Wissenschaftlern" noch immer Daten zur Verfügung stellt, dem sollen alle Haken rosten, bevor sie zum ersten Mal ins Wasser kommen. Alles was mit Thünen, Helmholtz, Geomar etc. zu tun hat, kriegt von mir persönlich definitiv keinerlei Daten mehr.



Wir haben den Jungs von Thünen angeboten, unsere behördlich bestätigten Zahlen zur Entwicklung im Angeltourismus - also den nachweislichen Rückgang der Anglerzahlen und der daruch reduzierten Fänge - zur Verfügung zu stellen, da dieser ein Argument gewesen wäre, das Baglimit entsprechend unserer Berechnung nach oben anzupassen (8 Dorsche/ Angler/Tag). Dieses wurde nicht genutzt. Man hat anscheinend lieber mit den älteren Zahlen gearbeitet. Warum? Das erklärt sich meiner Meinung nach aus der Aussage von Herrn Dr. Zimmermann in dem von Dir verlinktem Interview.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Das ist nicht nur nicht ok, das ist schlichtweg falsch. Das Thema Meeresschutz, Ausbeutung der Meere ist ein ganz altes. Soweit ich mich erinnere, haben ab den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts selbstverständlich fanatische ''Schützer'' bzw. ''Wissenschaftler'', also keine ''Köche'', ihren im Grunde aussichtslosen Kampf gegen die Macht des Geldes aufgenommen. Die Anglerschaft hat das schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert. Hauptsache ein Fisch hängt am Haken.
Heute stehen wir in vielen Bereichen vor dem Scherbenhaufen unserer Gier nach Wachstum, Wohlstand und Energie, selbstverständlich ganz gepflegt ausblendend, dass man mindestens zwei Erden benötigen würde, wollte man die gesamte Welt auf dem Niveau Deutschlands mit Nahrung und Energie versorgen. Und- wie üblich - regt sich das Volk (wir sind das Volk) erst dann, wenn es an die eigenen Hosentaschen geht. Die vorliegende ''Diskussion'', von einer Diskussion kann in keiner Weise die Rede sein, erinnert mich eher an den Kampf von Schiffbrüchigen um das letzte Stück Brot, obwohl das Boot schon längst gesunken ist.
In diesem Sinne good luck im Widerstand gegen die ''Schützerlobby'' und die ''Wissenschaft'', für eine blutdruckfreie Zone also, in der es nur noch ''Köche'' gibt, Menschen also, die von allem alles verstehen und - ganz wichtig- von keinem bezahlt werden, also von Luft und Liebe leben. Nur eines bitte nicht vergessen: Die Macht des Geldes ist (fast schon) unendlich größer als der Einfluß aller Schützerorganisationen weltweit. Nur als kleines Beispiel: Die EU hält sich seit Jahren nicht an die Empfehlungen der ICES, dh die Bestände in der Ostsee werden aus Gründen des Geldes bis heute überfischt. Hat dies die Angler interessiert? Nicht wirklich. Der Widerstand regte sich erst, als es an die eigene Wäsche ging (baglimit). Bei allem Verständnis dafür, dass man mit Leidenschaft (und weit darüber hinaus) für das eigene Unterhemd kämpft. Ein Blick über den Tellerrand macht schon Sinn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Jungs von Thünen angeboten, unsere behördlich bestätigten Zahlen zur Entwicklung im Angeltourismus - also den nachweislichen Rückgang der Anglerzahlen und der daruch reduzierten Fänge - zur Verfügung zu stellen, da dieser ein Argument gewesen wäre, das Baglimit entsprechend unserer Berechnung nach oben anzupassen (8 Dorsche/ Angler/Tag). Dieses wurde nicht genutzt. Man hat anscheinend lieber mit den älteren Zahlen gearbeitet. Warum? Das erklärt sich meiner Meinung nach aus der Aussage von Herrn Dr. Zimmermann in dem von Dir verlinktem Interview.




Mein Reden:
Nichts ist verlogener als diese Art gekaufter "Wissenschaft"!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Der Industriefischerei wurde die Quote nicht "draufgeschlagen" - sie wurde UM EIN MEHRFACHES ÜBERZOGEN!!!!!
> Angler verzichteten gezwungenermaßen also nicht zum SCHUTZ, sondern ZUM SCHADEN des Bestandes!
> 
> ...





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der Widerstand regte sich erst, als es an die eigene Wäsche ging (baglimit).


Weil vorher entgegen der "Wissenschafts"behauptungen von Anglern gefangen wurde, immer wieder in Wellen mal besser, mal schlechter (so ist das nun mal beim Angeln, 2 solcher Wellen hab ich selber mitgemacht).

Und wenn Dir das hier nicht passt, dass Angler sich um Anglerbelange kümmern, empfehle ich Dir Foren von gekauften "Wissenschaftlern", NABUisten oder PETAnern, da kommt man gut damit an, wenn man Angler kritisiert.

Du als "Wissenschaftler" (oder Jurist oder was auch immer nach Deinen eigenen, anonymen Angaben) bist da mit Anglerschelte sicher hoch willkommen.

Wirst da genügend Mitstreiter finden:
https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&sa...GU6REU&usg=AFQjCNFP3uuTnY9mZ-RVNqn83N5UhKihvQ

Ich persönich finde es gut, wenn sich Angler endlich anfangen zu wehren - sie haben sich lange genug von Schützern und Politik und deren gekaufter "Wissenschaft" abseits jeder Praxis an der Nase rum führen lassen und denen von inkompetenten bis anglerfeindlichen Verbadniten im DAFV nicht zielführend geholfen wird!

Das muss noch in viel mehr Bereichen kommen (auch im Süßwasser, Stichwort u.a. Kormoran, Wasserkraft, Natura2000 Angelverbote, zurücksetzen und, und, und...)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der Widerstand regte sich erst, als es an die eigene Wäsche ging (baglimit). Bei allem Verständnis dafür, dass man mit Leidenschaft (und weit darüber hinaus) für das eigene Unterhemd kämpft. Ein Blick über den Tellerrand macht schon Sinn...



Nein Grünknochen, der Widerstand regt sich erst, seitdem die Politik uns Angler für Dinge verantwortlichen machen will, die wir nicht verbockt haben! Das ist ein großer Unterschied!

Die Rader Hochbrücke im Verlauf der A7 wird konsequent durch ein zu hohes LKW Aufkommen beschädigt und ist entsprechend marode. Das interessiert in Brunsbüttel zur Zeit anscheinend neimanden so wirklich, zumindest finde ich dazu keine Initiative im Netz. Wenn aber jetzt als Maßnahme zur Erhalt der Rader Hochbrücke das Fahrradfahren in Brunsbüttel verboten werden würde- ich glaube Brunsbüttel würde sich wehren. Es würde Brunsbüttler treffen, die zwar teilweise die Rader Hochbrücke mit dem Auto nutzen, aber erstens dadurch nachweislich nicht schädigen und das Fahrradverbot die Brücke nicht erhalten würde. Verstehst Du, oder?

Etwas anderes ist beim Baglimit oder auch beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt nicht passiert! Verbote/ Einschränkungen ohne Bekämpfung der wirklichen Ursache. Da ist Widerstand ein Pflichtprogramm für jeden Bürger, nicht nur für Angler! Man muss die Politik auch mal einbremsen.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Nettjes, dass Du mir Empfehlungen für mich geeignete Foren gibst. 
Der Haken ist nur: Ich bin Angler und habe die ersten Fische aus dem Wasser gezogen, als Du das Licht der Welt erblicktest.
Wäre also hilfreich, wenn Du zur Kenntnis nimmst, dass nicht nur derjenige Angler ist, der Deine Meinung zum Thema wiederkäut. Dass wir beide in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten leben ( schon was die Ausbildung betrifft), ist doch offenkundig, sollte doch aber ebenso offenkundig kein Problem sein, weil es an dieser Stelle um's Angeln geht. Und nicht darum, uni sono ins gleiche Horn zu blasen. Die Welt ist bunt, also auch die Anglerschaft. Wie bereits gesagt: In der Sache kann ich Dein Engagement nachvollziehen. Der Stil allerdings ist mehr als fragwürdig.

Fisherbandit,
sag ich doch: Der Widerstand regt sich erst dann, wenn es an die eigene Tasche geht. Deinen Hinweis auf das Verursacherprinzip kann ich voll unterstreichen. Natürlich sind die Angler nicht verantwortlich für den Zustand der Meere. Das Problem ist nur: Der Kahn ist abgesoffen. Dh es hilft nicht mehr, mit dem Verursacherprinzip zu argumentieren. Unabhängig mal davon, dass im Naturschutzrecht nicht das Verursacherprinzip, sondern das Vorsorgeprinzip gilt. 
Wir als Angler tragen die Folgen. Und das nehme ich nicht erst seit heute wahr, sondern seit sehr langer Zeit. Warum ist man nicht schon vor 10 oder 20 Jahren aufgestanden, um sich gegen die hemmungslose Ausbeutung der Meere einzusetzen? Im Zweifel deshalb, weil es nicht die Glückseligkeit innerhalb der eigenen vier Wände betrifft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist beim Baglimit oder auch beim Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt nicht passiert! Verbote/ Einschränkungen ohne Bekämpfung der wirklichen Ursache. Da ist Widerstand ein Pflichtprogramm für jeden Bürger, nicht nur für Angler! *Man muss die Politik auch mal einbremsen.*


So ist es - samt ihrer willfährigen "Wissenschaft" und der Schützerxxxx.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der Stil allerdings ist mehr als fragwürdig.


 
Ja genau, immer schön nicken, schlucken und sich bloß nicht wehren. Und wenn dabei dann 'ne Ehrennadel vom Verband rausspringt, hat man doch alles richtig gemacht. #6#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Ja, Willi, ob Politik, Verbanditen, Schützer oder "Wissenschaft":
Dass Angler sich weiter alles gefallen lassen wie bisher, das hätten die alle gerne.

Gut, dass immer mehr aufwachen..............

*ANGLERDEMO ist ein absolut erstklassiges Beispiel dazu.*

ANGLERDEMO zeigt das Versagen von Politik, Verbänden, Schützern oder "Wissenschaft" in erstklassiger Weise auf - und wie man sich wehrt, wenn man sonst von allen verraten und im Stich gelassen wird!

Daher kann man immer nur wieder - auch hier - nur drauf hinweisen, dass es nicht nur Verräter und Anglerfeinde wie in Politik, bei Schützern und "Wissenschaft" gibt, sondern auch Menschen die sich zusammen schliessen, um tatkräftig etwas für Angler tun:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Hurra, wir haben mit unserer Spendenaktion die 5.000.- Euro Marke  geknackt und somit die Hälfte der für unsere Klage benötigten 10.000.-  Euro erreicht! Vielen Dank an alle Spender, ja vielen Dank an alle  Angler!
> 
> Aber Ihr seht auch- ja, es fehlen noch 5.000.- Euro. Also  nicht nachlassen, jeder Euro hilft! Entweder per PayPal mit einem Klick
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Angler nicht verantwortlich für den Zustand der Meere. Das Problem ist nur: Der Kahn ist abgesoffen. Dh es hilft nicht mehr, mit dem Verursacherprinzip zu argumentieren. Unabhängig mal davon, dass im Naturschutzrecht nicht das Verursacherprinzip, sondern das Vorsorgeprinzip gilt.



Aber da ist doch schon ein Widerspruch in Deiner Aussage! Wir Angler sind nicht verantwortlich, also warum dann uns beschränken oder aussperren, wenn es mangels fehlender Ursache keine Notwendigkeit zur Vorsorge gibt?

Die Statistiken belegen, dass der Angler nicht die Ursache für den schwachen Nachwuchs 2015 ist. Warum also Vorsorge?

Das BfN bescheinigt dem NSG Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Erhaltungszustand, die Angler sind seit Jahrzehnten dort aktiv, werden vom BfN als geringste Störwirkung aufgelistet und als "Vorsorge" als einzige ausgesperrt? Hmmm...

Dagegen wehren wir uns! Naturschutz ja, aber für den Menschen- und nicht ideologisch den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dagegen wehren wir uns! Naturschutz ja, aber für den Menschen- und nicht ideologisch den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren!


#6#6#6


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Thomas, 
find ich gut. Unabhängig mal von der Frage, ob ne Klage gegen die Schutzgebietsverordnung zumindest halbwegs Aussicht auf Erfolg hat oder nicht, ist es wichtig, dass sich die Angler bemerkbar machen und die politischen Entscheidungsträger zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es sich um eine sehr beachtenswerte Teilgruppe der Bevölkerung mit sehr berechtigten Interessen handelt.
Deine Analyse, dass die Anglerschaft organisatorisch ziemlich schwach aufgestellt ist (z.B. DAFV), teile ich zu 100%. Deswegen würd ich Verbände wie die Niedersachsen, die in der Tat eine Ausnahmestellung besitzen, auch über das AB volle Pulle unterstützen.
Was leider nichts daran ändert, dass die Angler viel zu spät erkannt haben, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

Übrigens ist für mich Anglerdemo nix Neues. Schon Anfang der 70er Jahre hab ich als Schüler im Alter von 16 Jahren ne Bürgerinitiative initiiert und vertreten, die sich gegen die Vernichtung eines Angelgewässers zugunsten einer Werft gewendet hat. Leider ohne Erfolg. 11 Jahre später hätte ich vermutlich bessere Chancen gehabt. Da hatte ich die Befähigung zum Richteramt und war Assistent an der Uni, also ''Wissenschaftler'' auf dem Gebiet der §§ ( selbstverständlich willfähig und vom Land NRW bezahlt, also bestochen). Bei meinen weiteren bürgerschaftlichen Engagements hat mir das sehr geholfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> , also ''Wissenschaftler'' auf dem Gebiet der §§ ( selbstverständlich willfähig und vom Land NRW bezahlt, also bestochen)


Erkannt...


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Prima.

Fischerbandit,
ganz einfach: Weil Du im Rahmen der Vorsorge jeden an der Entnahme beteiligten Akteur beschränken/ belasten kannst, auch wenn dieser Akteur nicht verantwortlich für den Schaden ist.
Übrigens sehe ich es auch so, dass eine dezente Anhebung des Baglimits absolut vertretbar gewesen wäre. Und ich sehe es so, dass die NTZ im Fehmarnbelt unvertretbar ist, wenn diese No Take Zone weiter für die Berufsfischerei zugänglich ist. Das zu regeln ist allerdings Aufgabe der GFP, die bisher nur über Quote/ Bag limit befunden hat. Natura 2000 und GFP sind halt zwei Schubladen, deren Harmonisierung etwas rumpelig ist (ua deswegen das von der Kommission vorgelegte neue GFP Konzept).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Fischerbandit,
> ganz einfach: Weil Du im Rahmen der Vorsorge jeden an der Entnahme beteiligten Akteur beschränken/ belasten kannst, auch wenn dieser Akteur nicht verantwortlich für den Schaden ist.



Jein! Das geht nur im Rahmen von geltendem Recht! Das solltest Du als Richter doch wissen, oder? Die Annahme einer Störwirkung ist in einem NSG zwar grundsätzlich ausreichend, darf aber nicht pauschalisiert werden. 

Ohne jetzt auf Details unserer Argumentation im Rahmen unserer Klage einzugehen, behaupten wir einen absoluten Fachmann für diesen Prozess an unserer Seite zu haben und sehen dem Prozess sehr positiv entgegen.

Gleiches gilt beim Baglimit. Nutzen wir noch einmal mein Beispiel mit der Rader Hochbrücke. Würdest Du als Richter das Fahrradverbot in Brunsbüttel in diesem Zusammenhang als zulässig urteilen?

Wir lassen uns unseren bisherigen Erfolg auch nicht in Abrede stellen, denn die Verbotszone ist durch den gemeinsamen Kampf doch deutlich kleiner geworden- wenn auch noch vorhanden und somit eine große Gefahr für die zukunft und für alle anderen Gebiete, wenn Verbote ohne Begründung zulässig sein werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Er ist doch kein Richter - er hat nur das 2. Examen und die "Befähigung zum Richteramt", so hab ich das verstanden..

Umgangsprachlich fertiger Jurist, mehr bedeutet das nicht.
Volljurist

Sich da entsprechend "wichtig(er)" zu machen gehört auch zum Job.

Wird seinen Grund haben, dass solche "Experten" immer anonym bei uns unterwegs sind (*was sie absolut dürfen!!*, auch wenn diese Möglichkeit eher für andere Leute gedacht ist, die Schaden nehmen könnten durch Vereine, Verbände, Behörden, Schützer oder "Wissenschaft")).


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



> Er ist doch kein Richter - er hat nur das 2. Examen und die "Befähigung zum Richteramt", so hab ich das verstanden..
> 
> Umgangsprachlich fertiger Jurist, mehr bedeutet das nicht.
> Volljurist
> ...


jetzt muss ich mich doch nochmal äussern..

ganz ehrlich thomas:
was hat das mit dem thema zu tun oder mit argumentieren...?


richtig .. gar nix...

oder frage ich fischerbandit nach seinem beruf
oder seine daraus angeblich resultierende meinung ??






grünknochen hat recht:
ganz schlechter stil...!!!


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur nicht ok, das ist schlichtweg falsch. Das Thema Meeresschutz, Ausbeutung der Meere ist ein ganz altes. Soweit ich mich erinnere, haben ab den 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts selbstverständlich fanatische ''Schützer'' bzw. ''Wissenschaftler'', also keine ''Köche'', ihren im Grunde aussichtslosen Kampf gegen die Macht des Geldes aufgenommen. Die Anglerschaft hat das schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert. Hauptsache ein Fisch hängt am Haken.
> Heute stehen wir in vielen Bereichen vor dem Scherbenhaufen unserer Gier nach Wachstum, Wohlstand und Energie, selbstverständlich ganz gepflegt ausblendend, dass man mindestens zwei Erden benötigen würde, wollte man die gesamte Welt auf dem Niveau Deutschlands mit Nahrung und Energie versorgen. Und- wie üblich - regt sich das Volk (wir sind das Volk) erst dann, wenn es an die eigenen Hosentaschen geht. Die vorliegende ''Diskussion'', von einer Diskussion kann in keiner Weise die Rede sein, erinnert mich eher an den Kampf von Schiffbrüchigen um das letzte Stück Brot, obwohl das Boot schon längst gesunken ist.
> In diesem Sinne good luck im Widerstand gegen die ''Schützerlobby'' und die ''Wissenschaft'', für eine blutdruckfreie Zone also, in der es nur noch ''Köche'' gibt, Menschen also, die von allem alles verstehen und - ganz wichtig- von keinem bezahlt werden, also von Luft und Liebe leben. Nur eines bitte nicht vergessen: Die Macht des Geldes ist (fast schon) unendlich größer als der Einfluß aller Schützerorganisationen weltweit. Nur als kleines Beispiel: Die EU hält sich seit Jahren nicht an die Empfehlungen der ICES, dh die Bestände in der Ostsee werden aus Gründen des Geldes bis heute überfischt. Hat dies die Angler interessiert? Nicht wirklich. Der Widerstand regte sich erst, als es an die eigene Wäsche ging (baglimit). Bei allem Verständnis dafür, dass man mit Leidenschaft (und weit darüber hinaus) für das eigene Unterhemd kämpft. Ein Blick über den Tellerrand macht schon Sinn...



Das möchte ich mal genau so unterschreiben:
Erst wird geplündert was nur geht, dann laut aufgejault.
Wenn ich in den 70ern bei Anglern um Spenden für Sea Shepherd geworben habe, war linkes Kommunistenschw.. noch das Freundlichste... .
Zu behaupten, wir Angler seien am Rückgang der Bestände nicht schuld, halte ich für schlicht Falsch, auch wenn wir sicherlich den geringsten Anteil haben.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich ganz genau wie man Wracks völlig ausplündert, also genau jene Rückzugsgebiete, welche damals (in der Zeit vor GPS..) für die Berufsfischer garnicht zu befischen waren.
50 Jahre den Kopf in den Sand und dann beim rausziehen über die veränderte Welt schimpfen.. .
Viele scheinen bis heute nicht begriffen zu haben, das es soetwas wie Verantwortung des Einzelnen gibt und man sich nicht unentwegt darauf berufen kann, dass die Anderen ja noch viel schlimmer sind - siehe Aalfang.. .
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

@rhinefisher
Und was empfiehlst du als Konsequenz daraus?


----------



## GandRalf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Und auch der EU Ausschuß schüttelt den Kopf!#d

https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-angelverbote-wecken-unverstaendnis-in-der-eu/

#c


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



> Also mal nicht so empfindlich sein, sondern Argumente liefern.



nee ...bin ja auch "schützergeprägt, grüner, anglerfeind" usw...

da darf ich hier ja nicht mehr antworten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Und auch der EU Ausschuß schüttelt den Kopf!#d
> 
> https://fischundfang.de/deutsche-angelverbote-wecken-unverstaendnis-in-der-eu/
> 
> #c



*DAS IST QUATSCH!!

DAS HAT NIX MIT offizieller EU zu TUN!!*

Das ist der private Kaffeetrinkerclub vom DAFV und EAA, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben,* einen offiziellen Ausschuss *im Parlament einzurichten.

*LASST EUCH DOCH NICHT IMMER SO VERARSCHEN VON DEN VERBANDITEN!!*

Hatten wir mehrfach drüber berichtet, wie die da versagt haben mit einem offiziellen Ausschuss!! 

Und wie sie deswegen ihr inoffizielles Kaffeekränzchen mit einer Titulierung, die möglichst nahe am Namen eines offiziellen Ausschusses liegt, installiert haben.

Die wollten einen *offiziellen interfraktionellen Ausschuss im Parlament*, das ging schief, nun haben sie es als *PRIVATVERANSTALTUNG* eben *Interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum *genannt.

REIN PRIVAT!! 

NICHT OFFIZIELL!!

REINE TÄUSCHUNG!!!

*DAS IST REINE FUNKTIONÄRSSELBSTBEFRIEDIGUNG und INKOMPETENZ!!!*

Ohne jede Wirkung und Aufmerksamkeit, ausser der, die sich selber geben.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
Das juckt in ganz Europa und bei der OFFIZIELLEN EU keine Sau, was diese Verbandshanswurste auf ihrem privaten Kaffekränzchen abseiern!

Hatten wir schon 2014 berichtet, die Blamage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der DAFV schrieb in seiner Meldung zum "Arbeits"treffen der EAA, dass ein Schwerpunktthema die aktuellen Entwicklungen hinsichtlich des Aufbaus einer interparlamentarischen Arbeitsgruppe für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament gewesen wären.
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher
> Und was empfiehlst du als Konsequenz daraus?



Ganz ehrlich?
Aufstehen und sich lautstark bemerkbar machen - so wie ihr es ja schon tut - man muß für seine Belange eintreten!
Leider wird es in diesem Fall schon zu spät sein.. .
Der Sund war an der Ostsee immer mein Lieblingsrevier - aus und vorbei...
Und ich bin mir auch relativ sicher, das noch viel tiefgreifendere Veränderungen auf uns zu kommen - womöglich bis hin zum völligen Verbot der Angelfischerei.
Das Baglimit wiederum finde ich völlig in ordnung - wie gesagt; Plündern ist doof..!

Das größte Problem sehe ich ganz Allgemein in der Verwaltung unserer Republik: Seit 70 Jahren nickt der Michel alles braf ab - und sei es noch so irre.
Wir haben auf dem Rhein kaum 200 Partikuliere, aber gut 2000 Beamte die sie "verwalten".
In deutschen Behörden sitzen zig tausende "Verwalter", die gänzlich von Inspiration und Ratio befreit, nur darum kämpfen ihr meist sehr bequemes Pöstchen zu erhalten.
Da wird der Bürger bis in die tiefst Privatsphäre hinein durchgeregelt, während sich Industrie und Kapital in diesem Lande benehmen dürfen wie die sprichwörtliche Axt im Walde.

Wenn ich auch nur Ansatzweise wüsste welcher Weg aus dieser Miesere führt, wäre mir wesentlich wohler.

Auch wenn mir teilweise euer doch eher undifferenziertes "rumgehacke" auf den "Schützern" auf den Keks geht, finde ich diese wehrhafte Grundtendentz schon sehr löblich.. .

Wie gesagt, es ist wie mit Allem im Leben: Aufrecht sein! Standhaft und mit Rückrat für sich und Andere einstehen!
Dazu gehört aber auch dass man sich ehrlich macht, also damit aufhört die Schuld bei allen Anderen zu sehen und das eigene Versagen klein zu reden.. .

Du siehst: Ich bin Meilenweit von einer Lösung entfernt..
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Offtopic an:


bastido schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings sein Berufsbild oder auch sei Alter zu einem Teil seiner Argumentation macht, darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn es Teil der Debatte wird.


Witzigerweise bin ich nicht mal sicher, ob er wirklich älter ist als ich alter Sack - andere Geschichte....

Aber bei manchen unserer vermehrt auftretenden anonymen "Experten", die Anglergängelung durch Staat und Schützer schönreden wollen, grins ich mir, zugegeben, nur noch einen. Aber auch die dürfen sich ja anonym bei uns austoben, solange sich an unsere Regeln halten 
Offtopic aus


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



bastido schrieb:


> Sarkasmus an: Na Schiffe rammen oder manövrierunfähig machen, Buttersäure- oder Rauchbomben werfen oder Schiffe entern, Pirat werden eben. Die Wahl der Mittel unterliegt eben verschiedensten Vorstellungen.
> Sarkasmus aus.
> 
> Allerdings Menschen die heute etwas bewegen, vorzuwerfen, dass andere in der eigenen Generation vor 50 Jahren nix unternommen haben, ist schon ein sehr spezieller Ansatz und wirklich lösungsorientiert.



Ich mach mit.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jein! Das geht nur im Rahmen von geltendem Recht! Das solltest Du als Richter doch wissen, oder? Die Annahme einer Störwirkung ist in einem NSG zwar grundsätzlich ausreichend, darf aber nicht pauschalisiert werden.
> 
> Ohne jetzt auf Details unserer Argumentation im Rahmen unserer Klage einzugehen, behaupten wir einen absoluten Fachmann für diesen Prozess an unserer Seite zu haben und sehen dem Prozess sehr positiv entgegen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Schwachstelle. Und um die nachzuweisen, braucht man ne Kamera. Ich würde jede berufsfischereiliche Aktivität in der NTZ dokumentieren. Insbesondere eine solche ab dem 1.1. 2018.
Und ich würde bei der GFP nachfragen, ob eine Regelung zum Gebietsschutz für die Berufsfischerei ab 1/ 2018 getroffen wurde.
Sollte die Berufsfischerei in dem für die Freizeitangler geschlossenen Gebiet für das Jahr 2018 weiter möglich sein (regeln muss dies die GFP), steigen die Chancen vor Gericht gewaltig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Bei all dem Geschwurbel anonymer "Experten" sind Deine wohltuenden Fakten immer wieder angenehm, Lars.
Danke für Deinen Einsatz und Deine Bemühungen, und die eurer Mitstreiter!

Da sieht man mehr Kompetenz als bei all den Verbandlern, welche die ******** mit verbockt haben oder auch speziell bei "Wissenschaft" wie Thünen, deren anglerfeindliche Verlogenheit Du immer wieder aufdeckst selbst an Hand derer eigenen Zahlen - spricht für sich!

Danke dafür!!




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ok, dann merkst Du aber selber, dass der Angler nicht daran Schuld hat, oder? Denn das Baglimit galt in allen Jahren zuvor noch nicht- und trotzdem gab es diesen guten Jahrgang. Im übrigen ist dieser gute Jahrgang der viertbeste seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen. Auch dafür habe ich eine Grafik erstellt und beigefügt. Zudem eine Grafik, die die Fänge der Fischerei und der Angler in dem Zeitraum gegenüberstellt.
> 
> Jetzt zeige mir auf, dass der Angler Schuld ist und nicht die Politik. Am bestem anhand des Jahrganges 2007/ 2008. Dort hat die Politik die Wissenschaft konsequent ignoriert und die Fänge nicht ausreichend reduziert, obwohl zudem Zeitpunkt der Nachwuchs massiv eingebrochen war. Danach hat man die Quoten der EU- Fischerei zumindest annährend an den Bestand/ Nachwuchs angepasst. Seitdem erkennt man eine positive Entwicklung. Der schlechte Jahrgang 2015 ist vermutlich - wenn er denn wirklich so schwach war!- nicht auf die Fangmengen (und schon gar nicht der Angler) zurückzuführen, sondern auf Umwelteinflüsse. Theorien gibt es von Seiten der Wissenschaft genügend, nur keine Erklärung.
> 
> ...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Jungs von Thünen angeboten, unsere behördlich bestätigten Zahlen zur Entwicklung im Angeltourismus - also den nachweislichen Rückgang der Anglerzahlen und der daruch reduzierten Fänge - zur Verfügung zu stellen, da dieser ein Argument gewesen wäre, das Baglimit entsprechend unserer Berechnung nach oben anzupassen (8 Dorsche/ Angler/Tag). Dieses wurde nicht genutzt. Man hat anscheinend lieber mit den älteren Zahlen gearbeitet. Warum? Das erklärt sich meiner Meinung nach aus der Aussage von Herrn Dr. Zimmermann in dem von Dir verlinktem Interview.


----------



## seekatzehorst (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Thomas mit dein Blutdruck bist nicht alleine.
Denke mal, der bleibt weiter hin hoch.
Am 23.10 Pressetermin mit der OZ.
Da werden wir unseren Blutdruck etwas abbauen.
Leider haben unsere Vertreter in der Politik mal wieder geschlafen.
Siehe Minister Backhaus.(Hendricks)
Also mus man wieder den Knüppel rausholen damit die aufwachen.
Die haben immer noch nicht begriffen das es den Angelturismus an der Küste richtig ******** geht.Hilfe versprechen und nicht halten.(siehe Rodust)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

so isses, Horst.

Das ist denen, den Schützern und der  "Wissenschaft" aber komplett schnuppe, was da alles an Strukturen endgültig vernichtet wird.

Für Wölfe wird zigtausende Euro ein "Rettungswagen" gebaut (Hannover), falls mal einer angefahren wird.

Die Fischer kriegen  wenigstens ein klein bisschen was (Asugleich, Liegetage etc.) - die Anglerdienstleister gucken aber komplett in dir Röhre...

Und die dummen Verbanditen, die uns das eingebrockt haben?
DENKEN nicht mal dran, da bei der Politik nachzufragen um Kohle um die$ Strukturen zu erhalten für ihre Angler..

Sollen sie den DFV fragen, wo sie Mitglied sind wie das geht, wenn sie selber zu blöde dazu sind.

Aber 85 Mio. für neuen Forschungsdampfer für die "Wissenschaft" raushauen, das kann der Staat.  

Da läuft was komplett daneben...........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so isses, Horst.
> 
> Das ist denen, den Schützern und der  "Wissenschaft" aber komplett schnuppe, was da alles an Strukturen endgültig vernichtet wird.
> 
> ...



Eben auf Bayern 5 gehört: 52% der Deutschen finden die Jamaika-Koalition gut und unterstützen eine Beteiligung der Grünen an der Regierung. |bigeyes

Da wird künftig noch viel mehr daneben laufen. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Wenn statt Hendricks ein grüner Minister kommt oder statt Schmidt da im BMEL ein Grüner, wirds sicher nicht besser. 

Verraten haben die Angler aber eben bisher real und konkret auch bereits SPD wie Union (Angelverbot  AWZ, Baglimit) in der letzten Legislatur....

Um wie viel schlimmer das noch kommen soll, das überleg ich erst, wenn ich meinen Blutdruck wieder im 3-stelligen Bereich habe..

Der einzig anglerfreundliche Faktor wäre da die FDP.
Die haben aber die Angler in SH auch schon verraten und den grünen C+R-Verbotsminister Habeck (das gibts so nur in 2 Bundesländern, das andere ist Saarland mit dem Sozen Jost als Minister)  wieder eingesetzt und so gezeigt, wo sie wirklich stehen. Eher hinter GRÜNEN als hinter angelnden Bürgern.. 

JEDE Partei, die bisher irgendwo in Verantwortung war, hat Angler und das Angeln mehr oder weniger verraten.

Wenn Jamaika Gras legalisiert, kann mans vielleicht leichter ertragen - aber besser wirds sicher nicht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Schwachstelle. Und um die nachzuweisen, braucht man ne Kamera. Ich würde jede berufsfischereiliche Aktivität in der NTZ dokumentieren. Insbesondere eine solche ab dem 1.1. 2018.
> Und ich würde bei der GFP nachfragen, ob eine Regelung zum Gebietsschutz für die Berufsfischerei ab 1/ 2018 getroffen wurde.
> Sollte die Berufsfischerei in dem für die Freizeitangler geschlossenen Gebiet für das Jahr 2018 weiter möglich sein (regeln muss dies die GFP), steigen die Chancen vor Gericht gewaltig...



Ich werde unsere Strategie/ Prozessplanung/ Argumentation nicht veröffentlichen (sicherlich für alle nachvollziehbar), aber das ist nur eine von mehreren Schwachstellen dieser Verordnung. Nicht umsonst rechnen wir uns gute Chancen aus. Wir würden nicht Spenden von Anglern sammeln, wenn wir keine Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen würden.

Bei Spenden fällt mir ein 

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


Um auch mal wieder auf das Thema Baglimit einzugehen, habe ich noch eine Anmerkung!

Den Vorsitz der EU Ratspräsidentschaft hat Estland, auch Mitglied der Balticfishgroup (BFG). Die sind wohl mit ihren Forderungen bereits in der BFG negativ ausgefallen und haben dort gegen Deutschland und Dänemark gestimmt und irrwitzige Forderungen unterbreitet.

Das Baglimit hilft- genau, Polen und dem Angeltourismus dort. Also ist ein Baglimit in Deutschland und Dänemark ein Vorteil für Polen.

Beim Eurovision Song Contest wundere ich mich immer noch, dass Deutschland teilnimmt. Die östlich gelegenen EU Staaten geben sich so schön gegenseitig die Stimmen...

Nur mal so meine Gedanken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Danke Dir für diesen$ Erfahrungsbericht von vor Ort


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## UMueller (10. November 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*



bastido schrieb:


> Man hat einfach im übertragenen Sinne das Gefühl, in Untersuchungshaft zu sitzen, damit die Mafiafamilie 200m weiter ihren Geschäften nachgehen kann, obwohl unzweifelhaft klar ist, dass deren wirtschaftlicher Nutzen, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann, quasi nicht existent ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Kosten für den Schaden begleicht dann die Allgemeinheit.


Wenn du als Angler schon wie ein Schwerstkrimineller gefilzt wirst lässt das nichts gutes erahnen. Wer da auch immer zur Anglerhatz aufgerufen haben mag. Die wollen uns nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

das könnte man denken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Nun sollen auch rechtliche Sanktionen kommen in Schleswig  Holstein:
Mal sehen, ob LSFV-SH oder DAFV jetzt tätig werden beim geplanten Gesetz in Schleswig Holstein zum sanktionieren (war ja bis jetzt nicht möglich)...

* Bin grade erst Dokumente am durchackern, aber dass da bei "Wirtschaftlichen Folgen" steht, es gäbe keine, weil die Wirtschaft bereits stark durch die Aufnahme von Tagesfangbeschränkungen für Dorsch ins EU-Fischereirecht betroffen gewesen sei, ist unterirdisch und ZYNISCH!!. *

Die Tagesfangbeschränkungen habe gerade bei den gewerblichen Anbietern von Angelkutterfahrten und Angelbooten für starke Umsatzeinbußen gesorgt. 

Die jetzt durch die Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes geplante Schaffung von besseren Sanktionsmöglichkeiten würde dagegen nix mehr ausmachen..

Alles nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck und macht mir Politik(er) (insbesondere wie MP Günther (CDU) und die FDPler, die vorher bei Anglerdemo große Töne spuckten) kein Stück sympathischer oder glaubwürdig(er).

Nicht zu vergessen:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------



## Flatfish86 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Viel erschreckender finde ich die Info von einem Kollegen, dass die deutsche Westdorschquote mit Stand Mitte Dezember 2017 erst zu knapp 60% ausgefischt wurde und die Ostdorschquote zu etwa 25%. Ich vermute, dass es in Dänemark und Schweden nicht anders aussieht. Das die Berufsfischer es nicht mal schaffen ihre um 56% reduzierte Quote ansatzweise auszufischen, sollte einem zu Denken geben... ;+


----------



## TeeHawk (7. März 2018)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch: Weitere Quotenkürzung für Angler zu Gunsten EU-Industriefischere*

Es ist alles eine Riesensauerei und es scheint leider zu wenig Menschen zu interessieren...

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4803419&posted=1#post4803419


----------

